
A few questions about WannaCry - Candles123
1) They say its just going around the internet looking for computers, and it can go right in if they haven&#x27;t updated Windows. How is the virus travelling around the internet? How does it enter a computer and what is the fix that prevents &#x2F; lets it in?<p>2) Could this happen with Linux<p>3) Who is responsible for this issue?
======
tekni5
1) It's using a SMBv1 exploit, which can be done via LAN or via Internet if
ports are open. Security Roll Up from March will fix it, there is also a
specific release for other unsupported OSes like XP/8 & Server 2003. Disabling
SMBv1 should also work.

2) Only in WINE and you'll have to run it yourself.

3) Partly NSA for weaponizing the exploit. Users for not updating.
Hackers/Crackers for creating it.

~~~
Candles123
The the issue is that Windows leaves a port open which is accessible to anyone
online? And the update closes it?

